# Electric vehicle SPAC deals



## samuilk (15 January 2021)

Just came across these two SPAC deals to be taking place sometime in first half 2021.





__





						Lucid (CCIV) and Proterra (ACTC) become latest EV companies looking to go public
					

Lucid Motors (CCIV) and Proterra (ACTC) are the latest electric vehicle companies looking to go public as there’s currently a gold rush in the space. SPAC frenzy in the EV market Over the last year, we have seen a surge in the number of companies in the electric vehicle space going public...




					electrek.co
				




The lucid company looks like a potential competitor in the EV scene.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (15 January 2021)

Small holding of CCIV here.


----------



## samuilk (16 January 2021)

BlindSquirrel said:


> Small holding of CCIV here.




nice! At what price did you enter?


----------



## BlindSquirrel (18 January 2021)

I got in at 15.30 US - so only recently.


----------



## samuilk (8 February 2021)

BlindSquirrel said:


> I got in at 15.30 US - so only recently.




At double your money now


----------



## BlindSquirrel (8 February 2021)




----------



## BlindSquirrel (17 February 2021)

so far, so good. Up ~250% is a good time to take out the seed capital I reckon.


----------



## samuilk (17 February 2021)

BlindSquirrel said:


> so far, so good. Up ~250% is a good time to take out the seed capital I reckon.
> View attachment 120204




Proud! If only I had goten into CCIV when I posted this thread


----------



## BlindSquirrel (17 February 2021)

Let me in on the next one you aren't going to buy!!


----------



## peter2 (24 February 2021)

CCIV is down 33% pre-market after news of a $4.4 billion injection of capital. This is good for the company , but not for the current shareholders.


----------



## samuilk (24 February 2021)

BlindSquirrel said:


> Let me in on the next one you aren't going to buy!!



Did you take profits


----------



## BlindSquirrel (24 February 2021)

I pulled the seed money out at $60USD (at ~4x less currency loss).






still stings a bit though.


----------

